

Command line tool for stripping javascript console log calls - dqh
https://github.com/davidqhogan/nocons

======
dqh
Each time the regex that i'm using to strip console.log|error|etc calls from
my source breaks a build, I try and find out how people do this 'properly'. I
have yet to find anything other than a regex out there, so this time instead
of patching my inevitably flawed expression I wrote something based on a
JavaScript lexer (<https://bitbucket.org/ned/jslex>). It's no great work of
computer science but I think some people will find it useful so I thought i'd
make it my first open source project.

